# ABBOTT′S FREESTYLE® LIBRE 2, WITH OPTIONAL REAL-TIME ALARMS, SECURES CE MARK FOR USE IN EUROPE



## Matt Cycle

ABBOTT PARK, Ill., Oct. 1, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- People living with diabetes in Europe will now have the choice to be alerted in real-time of hypoglycemia (low glucose levels1) or hyperglycemia (high glucose levels1) through the FreeStyle® Libre 2 system, a continuous glucose monitoring system (CGM). Abbott (NYSE: ABT) today announced that it has secured CE Mark (Conformité Européenne) for its FreeStyle Libre 2 system—the next generation of FreeStyle Libre, which safely and successfully replaces self-monitoring of blood glucose without the use of finger sticks2 and now offers optional glucose alarms for patients who need them.

"The FreeStyle Libre 2 system is designed to further empower people with diabetes by providing a choice about how they want to use alarms—which can be a valuable feature for a specific group of people managing their diabetes," said Jared Watkin, senior vice president, Diabetes Care, Abbott. "We′re committed to developing the latest health technology to help people lead fuller lives. Our goal is to make FreeStyle Libre widely accessible, which includes offering additional features at no additional cost to our customers."

How It Works: Alarm. Scan. Act.
Utilizing Bluetooth technology3, the FreeStyle Libre 2 system enables the feature of optional alarms. The FreeStyle Libre 2 system provides an easy-to-use alarm experience by offering customizable alarms for low glucose and high glucose, and a technical feature that notifies the user of signal loss (e.g., when the sensor is not communicating with the reader). In the event of these instances, the system will alert the user through sound or vibration (based on the user′s personal preference). The user continues to be able to scan their FreeStyle Libre 2 sensor as often as desired to see their glucose reading, trends and patterns, and eight-hour history.

Based on the information provided, the user can act upon this information to take appropriate action as needed when it comes to decisions around medication or diet. Those who do not want the alarms can choose to leave them turned off to avoid being disrupted by unwanted alarms.

http://abbott.mediaroom.com/2018-10...Time-Alarms-Secures-CE-Mark-for-Use-in-Europe

Exciting times!   May get annoying though if you set your ranges too tight!


----------



## Northerner

Crikey!  A real challenge to the Dexcoms then


----------



## grovesy

But they can't keep up on supplys of the current version. 
I wonder how the price will compare with  the current version.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> But they can't keep up on supplys of the current version.
> I wonder how the price will compare with  the current version.


Bound to be quite a mark up


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Bound to be quite a mark up


That was my thoughts when I read about it.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

I would love to be able to look at the technology available in 100 years time when I’ve long been eaten by earth worms. 
No doubt your phone will read your bg’s for you somehow. If that’s how it rolls then! May have a complete new system by then! a Cure.


----------



## HOBIE

Its in the right direction ! . Good


----------



## Bruce Stephens

grovesy said:


> I wonder how the price will compare with the current version.



They say "Our goal is to make FreeStyle Libre widely accessible, which includes offering additional features at no additional cost to our customers.", but doubtless we'll find out as they make it actually available.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Northerner said:


> A real challenge to the Dexcoms then



They're not presenting it as a CGM, just that it has optional alarms. It seems maybe it's got bluetooth that signals an alarm (and you then need to scan to get the actual reading). https://twitter.com/drfrasergibb/status/1046743394247151623

Hope they have a louder Reader in that case (or maybe you have to use a phone with their app). Overall (presuming that's what they're doing) seems like a clever compromise, adding the alarms bit of a CGM with fairly low battery requirements. Presumably they didn't have to add much to each sensor (maybe the hardware's already in current sensors, in fact).


----------



## Matt Cycle

This is definitely a big step forward.  The alarms will be very useful for those with hypo awareness issues particularly during the night.  I spoke to my DSN recently and they're still sorting out the details of who's going to get them in our CCG area.  To create a proper CGM with the Libre you would need MiaoMiao with one of the apps.


----------



## Ljc

Wow


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t care about the cost. Gimme!


----------



## Robin

I hope they solve the problem of getting low readings in the night when you lie on the sensor and compress your arm. I don't want an alarm every time I turn over!


----------



## Ljc

Robin said:


> I hope they solve the problem of getting low readings in the night when you lie on the sensor and compress your arm. I don't want an alarm every time I turn over!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> Don’t care about the cost. Gimme!





Bruce Stephens said:


> They say "Our goal is to make FreeStyle Libre widely accessible, which includes offering additional features at no additional cost to our customers.", but doubtless we'll find out as they make it actually available.





Northerner said:


> Bound to be quite a mark up



According to this article the price for the reader and sensors will be identical to the initial version of Libre. 

https://www.closeconcerns.com/knowledgebase/r/c98c215a


----------



## Northerner

everydayupsanddowns said:


> According to this article the price for the reader and sensors will be identical to the initial version of Libre.
> 
> https://www.closeconcerns.com/knowledgebase/r/c98c215a


That will definitely cause disruption in the supply chain!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> That will definitely cause disruption in the supply chain!


it is already disrupted, they are not taking new customers, just have to register.


----------



## mikeyB

What bothers me is the price. Some people using the Libre system are at the very limit of their budget, some get it prescribed. This won’t be prescribable, it won’t get past NICE.

If it then is limited to those who are better off, like me, it’s hardly an advance. I don’t want to be here praising it the skies when I know that most folk can’t afford it.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

mikeyB said:


> This won’t be prescribable, it won’t get past NICE.



If it's the same price as the current Libre it surely will. If it's a little bit costlier it might: if it's reliable enough as an alarm for low bg then it ought to be an attractive not-quite-CGM for those having real problems with hypos.


----------



## HOBIE

If your life depended on it ?  I was one of the first on the Libre, all self funded & worth every penny. That was only a couple of years ago but a lot better than p---- on a tab ?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

I see these gadgets as a welcome to people who can either afford them or are lucky to have them prescribed.
If they were a necessity and there was no other alternative available to the less well off I would cause an uproar. 
They are just a very convenient way of monitoring your bg’s. If they are out of your price range then that’s life. Just like an iPad there are cheaper alternatives. That work just the same maybe not as good but they work. I think it is healthy as in time cheaper alternatives become available just like iPads and the generic tablets.


----------

